# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB >  مقاله - تاریخچه کوتاهی از VB.Net 2003

## علیرضا مداح

تاریخچه

نگارش 1 ویژوال بیسیک در سال 1990 به وجود آمد . تا آن زمان برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز به وسیله زبان برنامه نویسی C-که کار با آن بسیار دشوار بود- امکان پذیربود .برای نمونه شما مجبور بودید پنج صفحه کد توسط زبان برنامه نویسی C  بنویسید تا یک پنجره معمولی ویندوز که درون آن خالی است  ایجاد شود! و هنچنین اگر شما میخواستید کنترلهای بصری (Visual Elements) مانند دکمه ها ، جعبه لیست ها ، جعبه متن ها و ...را ایجاد نمایید  باید مقدار بسیار زیادی کد می نوشتید و زحمت بسیاری را نیز متحمل می شدید . 
کارایی فوق العاده  ویژوال بیسیک همه چیز را تغییر داد . در حال حاضر اگر شما به یک دکمه (Button) نیاز داشته باشید کافیست آن را بر روی مکانی که میخواهید بکشید و آن را در آن جا قرار دهید  یا اگر به یک جعبه متن(TextBox) احتیاج داشته باشید میتوانید آن را نیز در مکان دلخواه  قرار دهید بدون اینکه مجبور باشید حتی یک خط کد هم بنویسید . تولد ویژوال بیسیک یک انقلاب بزرگ را شکل داد و هزاران امکان قدرتمند را در اختیار برنامه نویسان ویندوز قرار داد . به طور کلی ویژوال بیسیک ،برنامه نویسی ویندوز را برای همیشه تغییر داد . 
تا زمانی که ویژوال بیسیک  پا به عرصه دنیای برنامه نویسی بگذارد ایجاد و مدیریت یک رابط کاربری (UI که مخفف User Interface  می باشد و به طور کلی به ظاهر برنامه گفته میشود) بسیار دشوار بود ولی الان ایجاد رابط کاربری نه تنها ساده است بلکه در بعضی موارد یک سرگرمی نیز محسوب می شود . 
 به مرور زمان نگارشهای بعدی ویژوال بیسیک آمدند و در هر نگارش امکانات جدیدی به آن اضافه شد . در برنامه نویسی ویندوز، عناصر رابط کاربری (عناصری که کاربر با آنها سر و کار دارد) مثل دکمه ها و جعبه متن ها و و جعبه لیست ها، کنترل (Control) نامیده میشوند . نگارش 3 ویژوال بیسیک باز هم تصویری جدید از ویژوال بیسیک را بوجود آورد و آن به خاطر این بود که برنامه نویسان میتوانستند از طریق  Data Access Objects(DAO)  با بانک های اطلاعاتی ارتباط برقرارکرده و با آنها کار کنند .  نگارش 4 و 5 ویژوال بیسیک با هدف برنامه نویسی بر روی ویندوز 95 به وجود آمدند و مطالبی را درباره برنامه نویسی شیء گرا (OOP که مخفف Object Oriented Programmingمی باشد) معرفی کردند . 
 نگارش 6 ویژوال بیسیک  قابلیتهای بسیار زیادی را با خود به همراه داشت که از مهمترین آنها میتوان بهَADO(ActiveX Data Objects) اشاره کرد که به شما اجازه  کار با بانکهای اطلاعاتی با منابع بسیارمتنوع و حتی بر روی اینترنت را می داد  . 
توسعه وب و برنامه نویسی برای اینترنت در ویژوال بیسیک 6 راه را برای آینده و به وجود آمدن نگارشهای جدید ویژوال بیسیک با قابلیتهای بسیار زیاد هموار ساخت  . مایکروسافت دریافت که توسعه برنامه نویسی وب راهی است که باید ادامه دهد و به دنبال آن برود . چندین سال بعد از به وجود آمدن  ویژوال بیسیک نگارش جدید این زبان برنامه نویسی با نام Visual Basic.Net 2002  پا به دنیای برنامه نویسی نهاد که تقریبا ویژوال بیسیک 6 را از میان برداشت . زبان برنامه نویسی در ویژوال بیسیک دات نت رشد کرده است و بسیاری از دستورهای قدیمی  حذف شده اند و دستورها و قابلیتهای دستوری جدید جایگزین آنها شده اند . مراحل ساخت برنامه ها به طور کلی از پایه تغییر کرده است . در حقیقت این به آن معناست که قبلا شما نمی توانستید به طور خودکار کدهای قدیمی را ارتقاء دهید تا در نگارش جدید بتوانید از آن استفاده کنید . اما ویژوال بیسیک دات نت ابزاری را در اختیار شما میگذارد که به وسیله آن می توانید برنامه هایی را که در ویژوال بیسیک 6 نوشته اید به کد ویژوال بیسیک دات نت تبدیل کنید البته باید توجه داشته باشید که این ابزار تنها در تبدیل کدها و برنامه های ساده به شما کمک می کند و برنامه های پیشرفته و بزرگ را نمیتوان از این طریق به کد ویژوال بیسیک دات نت تبدیل کرد چون ویژوال بیسیک دات نت از پایه و بنیان تغییر کرده است . نگارش بعدی این زبان برنامه نویسی نیز Visual Basic.Net 2003 میباشد که امکانات بسیار زیادی به آن افزوده شده است و از موراد بسیار زیادی پشتیبانی میکند که در زیر به برخی از آنها را اشاره شده است :

•          پنجره های غیر مستطیلی
•          کدهای جدید در چارچوب کاری دات نت (.Net Framwork)
•          پشتیبانی بهتر برای تبدیل کدهای ویژوال بیسیک 6 به ویژوال بیسیک دات نت 2003
•          ویزگی تعریف متغیر برای یک حلقه (Loop) در داخل خود حلقه 
•          توسعه دسترسی به وب سرویس ها 
•          ارتقا امنیت در دیباگرها 
•          امکان برنامه نویسی برای دستگاههای هوشمند( Smart Devices ) مانند Pocket PC
•          پیشرفت در توسعه و گسترش برنامه های کاربردی و ساختن فایلهای نصب کننده  برای آنها
و بسیاری امکانات دیگر 

(در نوشتن این مطلب از کتاب Teach Yourself Visual Basic.Net 2003 in 21 Days کمک گرفته شده است .  )

----------


## Ali Najafian

:thnx:

----------


## Shabani.Mojtaba

::نوشتن::

----------


## BEGIN

دوست عزیز از زحمتی که کشیدید 

ممنونم


موفق باشید


جدال-مشهد

----------


## armin_izer

مرسی
جالب بود. :موفق:

----------


## vbapr2005

من هم متشکرم. خیلی عالی بود

----------


## PalizeSoftware

جناب مداح بسیار متشکرم
چکیده خوبی بود
موفق باشید

----------


## ehsan_ansaripoor

مرسی عالی بود

----------


## mhddns

مرسی آقای مداح
مفید بود

----------

